# Sea Foam Sideways Knit Shawl with Frothy Waves Edging



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Pattern available on Revelry for USD2.50
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-foam-6

I really like the unique shape of this sideways-knit asymmetrical shawl. Its knit from a few stitches and then instead of binding off at the edge, a knit-on frothy waves edging is incorporated - with beads on some of the wave crests!

The yarn is one Ive knit with before and I particularly like the subtle tones of the watered green of the hand-dyed yarn.

Blocking is important with this to stretch out the garter fabric!

Finished size after blocking: 
57 x 47 x 33 inches after blocking (145 x 120 x 84cm)


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

lovely,well done..


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

That is so lovely.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love that edging!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

That is a very very nice shawl , love the colour and the beautiful edging.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Micheal!Your shawl is fabulous. Beautiful pattern and colour as always fantastic work. :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely work.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Lovely shawl and edging, but I couldn't see the Sea Foam stitch in the photo.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

deleted, because duplicated


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Lillyhooch said:


> deleted, because duplicated


The shawl's name comes from the color of the yarn, which is a hand-dyed sea foam green with tonal variations. The body of the shawl is garter stitch with occasional rows of eyelets and a knit-on edging of a stitch pattern that I've referred to as frothy waves.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous. Just downloaded it. Thank you.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That design will be perfect for some gradient yarn that I have - white to pink.
Thank you for your lovely design. :thumbup:


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

Lovely--just put it in my library!! Thanks


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and lovely color.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful and unique shape! ;0)


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Really pretty, the color and the work !


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> The shawl's name comes from the color of the yarn, which is a hand-dyed sea foam green with tonal variations. The body of the shawl is garter stitch with occasional rows of eyelets and a knit-on edging of a stitch pattern that I've referred to as frothy waves.


Thank goodness for your talent, Michael. I'm no designer, but you design things I didn't even know I wanted until I see them and can't resist buying. No, I'm not that way with most ;~D.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What an interesting design!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I appreciate all the feedback and am looking forward to seeing photos of this shawl in your favorite colors!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful! Well Done!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely design and I love patterns that are non-symmetrical....


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's lovely.


----------

